# July 20th a moment to remember



## Robert Lee (Jul 20, 2010)

Today in 1973 Bruce passed from this life. 
Take a moment to remember his life. He was just 32 at the time But in those 32 years he lived, really lived. July 20 1973 he left a legacy not to be forgotten in the martial art world


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Gruenewald (Jul 20, 2010)

Paying my respects in this thread. 

One day I hope to be able to visit his grave and pay my respects properly, in person.


----------

